# Update on me and pics of my princess's sent off to heaven



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I began my threapy at hospice yesturday which was so hard but I will do me good in the long run. I felt really upset all day resturday and cried most of the day







: but I am guessing I will have days like these. I made a photo album online of my daughter's funeral. I think she was sent to be with our heavenly father just as the princess she was. So just to warn anyone who looks at it they are funeral pics and I know this maybe upsetting to some mamas but making the photo album made me feel better for some reason. Today it is gloomy here and raining which has further downed my mood. For some reason when it rains my thoughts are filled with the fact that it is raining on my princess. I went and sat in the rain at her grave site for a bit this morning after I dropped my older boys off to school. I just wanted to be near her for a bit I guess. Anyway for all the prayers pm's and kind words thank you. It is such a help to me to know that there are people out there who do care when right now I feel so alone! God bless you all. Hugs
http://www.flickr.com/photos/katytheprincess2/


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

She's beautiful, mama....thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## mahinas_mommy (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The pictures are beautiful and she looks at peace. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## kwren23 (Jul 28, 2006)

i'm so sorry for your loss







:


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, she is so beautiful and peaceful. Thank you for sharing. Hugs, love and peace to you and your family


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

She is beautiful. I'm sure those pictures will give you peace in the future.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

She is so beautiful. My heart breaks for you and yours. You will be in my thoughts. Bless you for having the strength to share your beautiful little angel princess.

Sheal


----------



## newmothermary (Jan 9, 2007)

*May she rest in peace in Heaven.

My thoughts are with you and your family.
She looked beautiful.
*
*Mary*


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

s I'm so sorry for your loss. Your little girl is beautiful!


----------



## SkiMama36 (Apr 19, 2007)

She's beautiful...I know your loss is so profound....peace be with you and your family.

-Kim


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

She is gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

she is beautiful, i have tears in my eyes and my heart aches for you


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

She is beautiful. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)




----------



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

so sorry


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

She is gorgeous - I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

She was beautiful. Looking at the pictures was hard for me because I lost one of my twins sons at 3 months 6 years ago (vax reaction) but I'm glad I looked and got to see her.

I'm so sorry you lost her


----------



## audreyhorne (Dec 28, 2002)

she is beautiful. i am so sorry for your loss. may she rest in peace.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

i'm so sorry.


----------



## AmazoniaBelly (Jun 19, 2004)

She really _is_ beautiful....the photos are really moving. Thank you for putting the album together.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

She is beautiful. May I ask if you have a thread I could read about her? If not, would you want to?


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, she is so very beautiful, mama.








, and







Naomi Kathryn


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

She is beautiful, thank you for sharing the photos with us














s


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

What a beautiful girl. She really is a princess.







I want to thank you for sharing these precious pictures with us and express how sorry I am to you and your family for this profound loss.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

She is beautiful Momma - I am so very sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

she looks like a beautiful and peaceful little girl. the other kids look so lovingly towards her, too!







for you, and your family i hope your family can be at peace.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh mama.














I am so sorry. She is just beautiful. Words are hard to come by when you are faced with the death of your own child. Thank you for sharing her with us and know that you are loved and thought of often. Much peace and love to you.


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I've been thinking of you everyday hoping you're finding the strength to get by. I pray everyday for you and your boys to get through these hard times.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh mama - she is just so beautiful.

Peace to you and your family.


----------



## co-op mama (Jun 20, 2006)

What a beautiful baby girl, and your sons are so loving. I am so sorry for all of you to lose her. Healing and love your way

M


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I am so very very sorry. You have such a beautiful family. I cried seeing your boys looking at their sister. I remember my oldest looking down at his baby sister just that way at her funeral.







I am thinking of you







s


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

, there are just no words mama, my continued thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

she's just brightened heaven with her presence.

she's absolutely beautiful...and i can't even imagine.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

You are not alone, you are never alone. We are here for you.

Your and your boys remain in my prayers.


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 10, 2004)

Such beautiful pictures. Praying for you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Those pictures of your children saying goodbye are so sweet and heartbreaking. She is beautiful.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Thank you for sharing these with us. She is truly a beautiful angel. Your boys are handsome too. I wish you peace and healing as you remember your beautiful little girl whose time was too short here on Earth.
















Naomi Kathryn


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dziejen* 
Thank you for sharing these with us. She is truly a beautiful angel. Your boys are handsome too. I wish you peace and healing as you remember your beautiful little girl whose time was too short here on Earth.
















Naomi Kathryn


Thanks so much mama! My heart seems to break more each day and mornings are very tough for me. It is as if I wake each day to the reality that my daughter is gone and not ever comming back. I hope someday I can begain to heal.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
She is beautiful. May I ask if you have a thread I could read about her? If not, would you want to?










I posted the story on my DDC board which was April 2007. But she died of sids.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your sweet daughter with us. She is beautiful.


----------



## TchrGrrl (Nov 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

She's beautiful...I'm so sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh, mama. She looks so beautiful in the pictures. I was thinking of you when I went to bed last night and said little prayer for you.


----------



## joyfuldoula (Jun 15, 2006)

she is beautiful....


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

She is A Beautiful Angel! May you find peace...


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Thank you for sharing her with us. You have such a beautiful family - I'm so sorry that one of them is only in your heart now.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Wishing you peace and comfort....


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

She is a beautiful princess. So, so sorry for your loss mama. I wish you much peace & comfort


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I am so sorry for you loss. Your daughter and your boys are beautiful! I cried looking at them saying goodbye to her.

Huge hugs to you!

Hugs and prayers,


----------

